# Toast



## LiveForTheTones (Apr 25, 2017)

I work at an urgent care clinic as well as school and other things.
But this happened recently at my clinic:
Pt checks in for nausea, vomiting, loose stool, etc. PA there dx's him with bacterial gastroenteritis. Tells him to eat toast to help quell sx as well as take the rx meds given.
I go to give the pt the D/C papers and the pt tells me, "I have a question. What kind of toast should I eat?"
I don't understand the question. Toast is toast. I ask, "What do you mean?"
Pt says, "White toast? Wheat?"
I stand there and stare at him and say, "I'm pretty sure any toast is fine."
Pt: "Well, could you ask the guy that saw me? So I know for sure?"
I go tell the PA what's going on. PA says, "Why does he have to bring race into this?! WHITE TOAST IS FINE!!"

Later that day. A different pt calls and says she started vomiting and if it's okay to take the abx she was given. The same PA says yes. To just take with food.
Me: "Like toast."
PA: "Yeah, yeah. Toast is good!"
Me: "Make sure you tell her any type of toast is good."

I about peed myself laughing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noarguy (Aug 24, 2017)

all toast matters!


----------



## elshion (Oct 10, 2017)

Black Toast Matters! BTM!


----------



## Deola (Oct 1, 2020)

😂😂😂


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 1, 2020)

Sigh....3 for 3 on dead post revival.


----------

